# Water too warm! Help!!



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

My water in my tank is at about 81 degrees and i can't get it to go down. I've tried using cooler water for top off and nothing happens. The room the tank is in is only 76 degrees and the temp is the same if the light is on or off, but I don't have enough money to buy a chiller is there anything else i can do?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

What are you using to get that temp? It is possible that your thermometer could read a little higher than actual water temp. Possibly try another thermometer. What about a heater? Could it be set to high?


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I have three thermometers and they all say 81. My heater isn't even turned on so i don't know why the temp is so high


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

A $8 WalMart clip on fan does wonders, easily lowering a tank 5-6 degrees overnight. Evaporation will go up but thats managable.
Place the fan so it blows across the surface and it will do a great job.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

AZDesertRat said:


> A $8 WalMart clip on fan does wonders, easily lowering a tank 5-6 degrees overnight. Evaporation will go up but thats managable.
> Place the fan so it blows across the surface and it will do a great job.


I agree, you would be very surprised what a simple fan pointed at the top of the tank will do


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much. I put a fan on there earlier and its already came down two degrees =]


----------

